# Branson 4520C



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

Hey all... anyone here have a Branson 4520C? Came across a pretty good deal on one and am contemplating. Small farm ops, goats and 21 acres of hayfield (increasing to ~38 soon). Field currently producing around 90 4x4 round bales a cutting, but going to go to square bales and run an accumulator/grapple. Thoughts and opinions? Once I expand operations in about 7-10 years to acquire the neighbor's property (80 additional acres), I'll consider adding another larger tractor, but until then the business plan and budget doesn't support a larger tractor.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

How is dealer support?

Are parts available?

Resale?

A compact utility tractor will get the job done. You will overwork it, but it will do it. Others are much more versed on small squares than me.

Does that have enough beef (weight) to run a baler without rattling it apart?

I am not trying to shut you down. Just know the possible downsides as well.

I made round bales with a Kubota smaller than that. I sure don't miss it in the field. It worked. Hard. If I still had it I am sure I would have wrecked something major in the past few years. Compact utility tractors are designed for utility. Pull a small rototiller, blade, some loader work, etc. They are not made to stand up to real work long term.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

There are several Bransons running around here because of a good dealer. However, unless the good price on this thing is just INSANE, you could probably get a tractor with more heft, dealer support, and age for similar money.


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

deadmoose said:


> How is dealer support? It's an awesome dealer
> 
> Are parts available? Need to research that, but there are a few dealers in the area.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

8350HiTech said:


> There are several Bransons running around here because of a good dealer. However, unless the good price on this thing is just INSANE, you could probably get a tractor with more heft, dealer support, and age for similar money.


It's a cab model, $25,500 brand new with FEL, and 2 rear remotes, and weighs at just over 6000lbs. I haven't seen anything else in the ballpark for the same money. You know of any? I'm keeping my options open, so I'm not set on anything and I have no brand loyalty. My cousin loves Deere, but she's had problems out of both of hers.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

A guy down the road has one I seen him feed all winter with it.
They look good and the price is right.
They have a good warmth I'd say give it a shot.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Dan_GA said:


> It's a cab model, $25,500 brand new with FEL, and 2 rear remotes, and weighs at just over 6000lbs. I haven't seen anything else in the ballpark for the same money. You know of any? I'm keeping my options open, so I'm not set on anything and I have no brand loyalty. My cousin loves Deere, but she's had problems out of both of hers.


Are you dead set on new?


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

8350HiTech said:


> Are you dead set on new?


Not dead set, but if I get new I don't have to worry about any mechanical issues for the warranty period, and with this one I get a 47hp cab tractor that I believe will do all I need and I know it won't have been abused. I haven't seen much used that compares to the price. Ideas?


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Hope you are no fairly level ground, even then I would consider it too light for my comfort level. Just a 125 40# bales with wagon would out weight the tractor, let alone having a baler in between.

I had a horse customer that was going to buy a utility tractor that was light weight. I am selling him 5x5 round bales, weighting 1250 -1350#, (that I have weighted). Tractor picked them up well, but if he got off the seat with bale in the air (1 foot or less) to unwrap the netting, the rear of tractor came off the ground.

Suggest you look at weight, along with HP. A good example of weight and HP is the NH line of T4 and T5 (or Case IH).


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Dan_GA said:


> Not dead set, but if I get new I don't have to worry about any mechanical issues for the warranty period, and with this one I get a 47hp cab tractor that I believe will do all I need and I know it won't have been abused. I haven't seen much used that compares to the price. Ideas?


The problem with that is whether or not a 47hp compact utility will actually do what you want it to do without the abuser being you. There are a few members here getting along with even smaller tractors on small square balers, even against the advice of most everyone. I'm not aware of any of those members running accumulators. The Branson you're looking at is kind of in a gray area for size.

Personally, I would buy a 20 year old 65 hp tractor for running a baler before I bought a brand new 47 hp "utility", but your comfort level with that may not be the same as mine.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Slowzuki has made out well baling with a similar sized Kubota. You may want to message him if he doesn't chime in on this thread.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Not enough weight on some of the small new utility tractors. I fixed up a NH TC45 tractor to sell one time.. No way would I put that thing on a baler...I would take a farmall H over the TC45 any day.Even with MFD the thing would just sit there and spin the tires...


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

r82230 said:


> Hope you are no fairly level ground, even then I would consider it too light for my comfort level. Just a 125 40# bales with wagon would out weight the tractor, let alone having a baler in between.
> 
> I had a horse customer that was going to buy a utility tractor that was light weight. I am selling him 5x5 round bales, weighting 1250 -1350#, (that I have weighted). Tractor picked them up well, but if he got off the seat with bale in the air (1 foot or less) to unwrap the netting, the rear of tractor came off the ground.
> 
> Suggest you look at weight, along with HP. A good example of weight and HP is the NH line of T4 and T5 (or Case IH).


You think 21 acres of hay (with potential to go to 38) warrants a tractor that size for 3-4 cuttings a year?


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

8350HiTech said:


> The problem with that is whether or not a 47hp compact utility will actually do what you want it to do without the abuser being you. There are a few members here getting along with even smaller tractors on small square balers, even against the advice of most everyone. I'm not aware of any of those members running accumulators. The Branson you're looking at is kind of in a gray area for size.
> 
> Personally, I would buy a 20 year old 65 hp tractor for running a baler before I bought a brand new 47 hp "utility", but your comfort level with that may not be the same as mine.


Just so we are comparing apples to apples... the C in 4520 stands for CAB. Yes I know it isn't a row crop tractor, but so you are all aware, this particular tractor weighs 500lbs more than a 5075e Deere. I'm not running bale wagons. I am looking to run a 10 bale accumulator behind an old new holland square baler, and a grapple in place of the bucket when time comes to clean up the field of anything left behind by the craigslist people. 10 45lb sq bales = 450lbs which the lawnmower sized tractors with loaders can handle. I'm not popping for an $80k tractor to make $30k a year in hay, if I were to sell it all. That's just a bad business model and I pity anyone attempting to do so.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Dan_GA said:


> Just so we are comparing apples to apples... the C in 4520 stands for CAB. Yes I know it isn't a row crop tractor, but so you are all aware, this particular tractor weighs 500lbs more than a 5075e Deere. I'm not running bale wagons. I am looking to run a 10 bale accumulator behind an old new holland square baler, and a grapple in place of the bucket when time comes to clean up the field of anything left behind by the craigslist people. 10 45lb sq bales = 450lbs which the lawnmower sized tractors with loaders can handle. I'm not popping for an $80k tractor to make $30k a year in hay, if I were to sell it all. That's just a bad business model and I pity anyone attempting to do so.


It's in the compact utility class, whether the "C" in the model number stands for "cab" or "California".

In no way am I suggesting an 80k tractor. I'd actually suggest a 10k tractor for your business model (sink most of your money where it matters most, into your baler and accumulator) but I take it you don't want that. Most of the concerns about the size tractor you're looking at come down to driveline components (specifically in the pto) because it's a lot easier to add weights to a tractor that's on the light side than it is to grow it a bigger pto clutch. Ask your dealer what they think about using it on a baler.


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

If you have no hills a 6000lb 47 hp tractor will handle what you want to do. I've baled quite a few acres with a 45 hp McCormick O-6 which is only about 5500lbs. Ive hauled up to 175 bales behind it along with the baler but my fields are dead flat.

My setup.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I surely do like your tractor.....I wish I had one like it.

Regards, Mike


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Orchard6 said:


> If you have no hills a 6000lb 47 hp tractor will handle what you want to do. I've baled quite a few acres with a 45 hp McCormick O-6 which is only about 5500lbs. Ive hauled up to 175 bales behind it along with the baler but my fields are dead flat.
> 
> My setup.


But your McCormick was designed for farmers to farm. Look at any literature for it. There'll be balers and plows and actually work getting done. Look at the literature for a modern tractor of the same gross horsepower and weight but in the compact utility class. There'll be women hauling two bales of hay from a horse barn to a another horse barn. This is not a coincidence.

I have a friend with a Branson (admittedly, one size smaller than the 4520 at issue) but it has a comically low drawbar and three point linkage. He has failed at even hooking up a small square baler and a post hole digger. The geometry is all wrong for normal, farm-sized implements.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

One thing about it try it if you like it it's a great deal if you don't it's a costly mistake.
Maby rent one or get the dealer demo it.


----------



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

I agree with Swv.farmer.From my experience with equipment in general, I'd definitely demo/rent one first and make sure it will handle what you want it to do adequately. Once it's yours you're stuck with it.


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

8350HiTech said:


> But your McCormick was designed for farmers to farm. Look at any literature for it. There'll be balers and plows and actually work getting done. Look at the literature for a modern tractor of the same gross horsepower and weight but in the compact utility class. There'll be women hauling two bales of hay from a horse barn to a another horse barn. This is not a coincidence.
> 
> I have a friend with a Branson (admittedly, one size smaller than the 4520 at issue) but it has a comically low drawbar and three point linkage. He has failed at even hooking up a small square baler and a post hole digger. The geometry is all wrong for normal, farm-sized implements.


True, I wouldn't expect to get 66 years of service from a Branson like my McCormick has put in but it should be able to handle haying for a few years though.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm running a 336 baler with a ten bale Steffen's accumulator behind it with a John Deere 2155 2 wheel drive. Specs wise that 5000lbs, and 45 pto hp. I have some gentle hills, I have some steep hills and I have some what the H*#l are you thinking hills. I wouldn't recommend my set up. The bale output is usually a product of horse power, not baler capacity and with 2 wheel drive and 5000 pounds I've been chased down a hill or two.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

That would scar a crazy man.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Swv.farmer said:


> That would scar a crazy man.


The only reason I'm here is because I'm not all there.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

For 25,500 i would get most of the sm sq equipment. Get an older tractor with canopy and loader. You will be glad you did when reliability gets your hay up without getting rained on. Personally, I would look at JD 3020-4020 or Ford 5700-7700. Oliver 1755 is a personal favorite. IH 656- 806 or even 1086 can be had pretty cheap. Even considering replacing the TA. New paint looks nice but I don't see a lot of old paint at the dealer's repair line. To each their own. The one benefit to new is financcing is cheaper at the moment then cash outta pocket. Long term cash wins.


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

What do y'all think about a NH 3010s?


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Ochard6's tractor would probably out pull a brand new utility tractor that has 75 HP. As has been said, his tractor was built for farming, not 'hobby farming'.

Matter of fact, his tractor will most likely still be farming, when the brand new one is in the junk yard if used as hard.


----------



## hay-man (Oct 6, 2012)

This needs to be deleted, not worthy of an outstanding site like haytalk!


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Well I guess tractors are like ice cream so many flavors to choose from.
But if you like a flavor you enjoy it.
And if you are like me and you find one you can fit in the budget and it will fill your sweet tooth and do any thing else for you that's the one you buy.


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

Dan_GA said:


> What do y'all think about a NH 3010s?


I know nothing about them other than what tractor data has to say but from the specs alone I think it may be a better option than the Branson. It has a bit more weight and probably a more robust pto driveline. Another tractor that might suit you would be a John Deere 5300. We have a 2wd open station jd 5300 with over 7000hrs on the ticker and have had very minimal issues with it.
Like I said earlier the Branson will handle what you want to do but... Like others have said it probably won't hold up to long term usage as well as some of the other choices out there.


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

Wethay said:


> I'm running a 336 baler with a ten bale Steffen's accumulator behind it with a John Deere 2155 2 wheel drive. Specs wise that 5000lbs, and 45 pto hp. I have some gentle hills, I have some steep hills and I have some what the H*#l are you thinking hills. I wouldn't recommend my set up. The bale output is usually a product of horse power, not baler capacity and with 2 wheel drive and 5000 pounds I've been chased down a hill or two.


I've baled with my '49 Farmall C before! At a whopping 22hp it couldn't pull wagons or anything but it actually ran the baler pretty decent. I'd use it more but with only a 4 speed trans you have a speed selection of too fast or too slow to choose from!


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

A "D" Johnny and a Wisconsin driven baler that worked for us many years. We had electric start and two one candlepower headlights on the tractor! Many negative things can be said, but it was paid for.


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

Vol said:


> I surely do like your tractor.....I wish I had one like it.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Thank you! There were 1,962 total built so they are out there. If your serious about looking, look around New York, Michigan, Florida or Washington state. There was also a smaller model called the O-4 which was based on the W-4/ Farmall H that was built in higher numbers and is a little easier to find.
Here is a pic of an O-4 with with the engine shielding still intact.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Orchard6 said:


> Thank you! There were 1,962 total built so they are out there. If your serious about looking, look around New York, Michigan, Florida or Washington state. There was also a smaller model called the O-4 which was based on the W-4/ Farmall H that was built in higher numbers and is a little easier to find.
> Here is a pic of an O-4 with with the engine shielding still intact.


That is cool. How many ponies?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

Vol said:


> That is cool. How many ponies?
> 
> Regards, Mike


That particular one is distillate (a low cost(at the time) blend of fuel equivalent to about 2 parts diesel to one part gas) probably 25-28 hp as they were very low compression, around 4.75 to one compression ratio! A gasser would run about 30hp.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Start on gas and then switch to distillate, like the old Deere's?


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

Wethay said:


> Start on gas and then switch to distillate, like the old Deere's?


Yep! There is a small gas tank just ahead and to the right side of the main fuel tank (left of the gauge cluster on the hood in the pic of the O-4) The O series have a small domed cover to protect the cap for the gas tank that a Farmall or W series McCormick would not have.


----------

